# Wireless Card not working on Acer Aspire 5720z



## bbullett (Oct 5, 2010)

I have an Acer Aspire 5720Z and the wireless has stopped working. I know the router is good, other computers can connect, but I cannot with this machine. 

It is running Windows Vista. 

Would love some help to diagnose the problem, very frustrating to have to hard wire every time.


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you updated the drivers for the wireless card?
Go to Start, open up Run and type in devmgmt.msc and press enter
Scroll down to Network Adaptors to find your wireless card model.


----------



## bbullett (Oct 5, 2010)

I had already tried to update my adaptor, it says I'm up to date. It's an Atheros, which is what the internet confirms I am supposed to have. However, there is also a broadcom showing up in there.


----------



## stylishjm (Sep 29, 2010)

Broadcom wireless adaptor? Or Network Controller?
Also try re-seating it. Underneath the laptop there will be a small cover that can be removed to expose the Wireless card and other parts. Simply disconnect it, along with the two antenna cables, then plug it back in and reconnect the antenna cables.


----------



## bbullett (Oct 5, 2010)

I see that cover, but have no tools withme today. Will work on this tonight and report back tomorrow.


----------



## bbullett (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I uncovered everything but could not reseat anything. However, a few screws on the bottom were loose so I massaged everything in there, just generally pressed everything down. I tightened it all back up and EUREKA! - it's working again!


----------

